# تحبوا تفضفضوا هنا شوية



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 


بصراحة عاوزة افضفض معاكم فى كام حاجة كدة 

تحبوا 


نفضفض سوا 

هابدا ونتكلم سوا


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2010)

اتخنقت وبجد 
من انانية البعض 

لا يبحثوا الا على انفسهم 

وحساسين اووى لكل كلمة تصدر ليهم 

ويدافعون عن نفسهم بضراوة 

لا تتناسب مع ما يدعونة من مستويات روحية 

وحين يخطئون يكابرون يكابرون 

او يردوا بكلمات جارحة 

ولا يعتذرون اطلاقا 


ولو حد بس تهيا لهم انة داس لهم على طرف 


لابد ان يذلوة بالاعتراف وتقديم فروض الولاء والطاعة 


فلان فلانة لا يعجبك 


غادرة ببساطة وحزم 


ولا تقاتلة اتركة اللة يدينة 

اتخنقت وبجد من انانية البعض 



اية رايكم 


فضفضوا وقولوا اللى فى نفسكم 

لا انا ولاحد هيتعرض ليكم بكلمة 



الموضوع للفضفضة الحرة 


والدعوة عامة للفضفضة


----------



## zama (28 يونيو 2010)

ياااااااااااااااااااه ، دا أنا كمااااااااااااااااان مخنوق أووووووووووووووى أوووووووووووى ..

دا الموضوع جه فى وقته عشان نطلع اللى عندنا فضفضة بئى ..

تلاقى ناس فى حياتك ترمى تهم ع الناس وبس بدون أدلة ، يمكن لو عندهم دليل يبئى الموضوع هين شوية ..

عن نفسى تدارك الأخطاء لا أجد فيه عيباً إطلاقاً .. 

تلاقى ناااس بتظهر على أكتاف ناس تانية و المشكلة أنها بتتنافس ع الظهور ..

تلاقى ناااااس مش بتفصل بين الأختلاف فى الرأى و ذوقيات التعامل ..

تلاقى ناااااااس بتقول كلام مش بتنفذه ولا بتنفذ ولا حرف منه ..

تلاقى واحد يقولك تعالى يا حبيبى دا انت أبنى و تلاقيه بيضربك فى ضهرك ، بالذمة دا كلام ..

تلاقى نااااس بتدى نفسها حق و بتحرم نفس الحق دا على الأخر ، زى حق الدفاع عن نفسها ولما اللى قدامها يدافع عن نفسه يبئى كدا شخص متجبر غير محب للأخرين ، 

أيه الأزدواجية دى ؟؟ !!

هو الحقيقة أحسن حاجة إن الواحد يترك هؤلاء الأشخاص ، لكن يجب أن نفرق بين الشخص و فكره وأنا لن أتجاهل أى فكر أياً كااااااااااان سأرد ع المعارض و المؤيد ..

و كل هذا لن أتجاهل أحد لأن التجاهل *سمة الضعفاء قليلى الحيلة ،عديمى الأسس و المبادئ* ..

*التجاهل =  هرووووووووب* ..

الأنسان القادر الحر لن يهرب ..

أشكرك أ / أسمشايل ع الفضفضة الجميلة دى ..


----------



## zama (28 يونيو 2010)

لابد و أن نتعلم شرف الحوار إن وجدت شئ أيجابى لدى من يخالفك فلابد من إبرازه وتقديره و الأعتراف به ،

لأننا نتلاقى كأفكار لسنا كأشخاص ، فالمحاور الجيد الناضج هو من لا يخشى تفوق الأخر لأنه على يقين بقدراته ، أيضاً المحاور الجيد لا يجد عيباً من الأعتراف بخطأه إن وجد علانية ..

المحاور الجيد لم يستقطب الناس لصفه لعمل جبهة مقاطعة ضد أحد الأشخاص لأن قوتك بفكرك و منطقك ..

القوة لابد و أن تكون منبعها شخصيتك ولم تكن مكتسبة ..

لأن لو القوة مكتسبة ستزول بزوال المؤثر و المدعم ..

ياما نشوف و نتعلم ..


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> لابد و أن نتعلم شرف الحوار إن وجدت شئ أيجابى لدى من يخالفك فلابد من إبرازه وتقديره و الأعتراف به ،
> 
> لأننا نتلاقى كأفكار لسنا كأشخاص ، فالمحاور الجيد الناضج هو من لا يخشى تفوق الأخر لأنه على يقين بقدراته ، أيضاً المحاور الجيد لا يجد عيباً من الأعتراف بخطأه إن وجد علانية ..
> 
> ...


 


:download:

راى بمنتهى الجمال 

خصوصا ما ظللتة بالاحمر 

شكرا العزيز زاما راى رائع واحترمة بالفعل


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2010)

بتحيرنى الناس اللى تدخل تهزر 
وفجاة تقلب نكد 
وانذارات 
وتحس ان الدنيا اتقلبت فجاة 

وتبقى مش عارف تتكلم ازاى 

تبقى جد ولا تهزر 
وممكن بلحظة يتقلب الكلام لنكد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يونيو 2010)

بيعفرتنى جداا الناس اللى تحس كلها ملايكة وبراءة
وتقول هى دى الخدام ولا بلاش وشوية كمان هتلاقى الزيت نزل لوحده
ولا صعدوا من كتر التقوى
وتيجى تبص للحقيقة تلاقى فضاااااااااااااااااااااا ولا الهوا
كل دة راح فين يا جدعان كله طار وطلع مظاهر كدابة
انا مش بدينك ياللى انت بتعمل بكدة
بس بستعجب على حالك تبقى انت عارف نفسك كدة
وتيجى تمسك فى حد وتقعد تقول قوالاة لا يمكن تتقال قبل ولا بعد كدة
وطيب يا ابن الحلال مادام انت فيك كدة وافظع بتمسك فى غيرك وتتكلم
عجب العجاااااااااااااب بشوفه ولسة ادينى بتفرج اهو 

فضفضة مش اكتر​


----------



## zama (29 يونيو 2010)

> وتقول هى دى الخدام ولا بلاش وشوية كمان هتلاقى الزيت نزل لوحده



لو الزيت نزل يبئى مش واخد شاور كويس ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (29 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> راى بمنتهى الجمال
> 
> ...



بجد دا كتير عليا فعلاً يعنى ..

متشكر للموضوع الأجمل ..


----------



## ponponayah (29 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا انتى جيتى فى الجون يا اسميشيال بجد
عارفة بقى انا بيجيلى نقطة من اية
اللى تحسيهم ملايكة دول
ومش بيغلطو
والتسامح والهدوء والرقة يالهوتى يا اوختى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس تعالى بقى بصى عليهم من نظرة تانى 
ولا لما حد يضايقهم 
تلاقيهم بقوا ناس  تانى مش هما الملايكة اللى كانو معانا 
وتلاقى دا كلو اتبخر راح فين 
بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح
هما دول ملايكة اخر زمن
ولسة ياما هنشوف​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> لو الزيت نزل يبئى مش واخد شاور كويس ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وماله نديهوله احنا :hlp:​​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بيعفرتنى جداا الناس اللى تحس كلها ملايكة وبراءة​
> 
> 
> وتقول هى دى الخدام ولا بلاش وشوية كمان هتلاقى الزيت نزل لوحده
> ...


 

:download:

كل كلمة قولتيها سندريلا بمنتهى الصدق والقوة 

الاتضاع الحقيقى والتنفيذ العملى لة بيبان وقت الاختلاف 

عارفة سندريلا 

احيانا شخصيا اغلط وكتير انا مش ملاك ولا قديسة 

لكن بعتذر وبصدق وبسرعة متى عرفت انى غلطانة 

وبصلى الا اكرر اى خطا 
وان يقبل من امامى صادق اعتذارى 

وعلى قدر خطائى اتحمل الاعتذار 
وفية شخصيات لقيت بجد لما اعتذر لها 
توبخنى بكلمات ربما اكثر عنفا بمراحل من خطائى الذى اعتذر عنة 



عموما 

كلنا تحت الالام وتحت الخطا 
ومصداقيتنا هى انسانيتنا 

والناس من اذكى ما يكون لتميز الصادق من المدعى 

والوقت كفيل باظهار كليهما


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *دا انتى جيتى فى الجون يا اسميشيال بجد*
> *عارفة بقى انا بيجيلى نقطة من اية*
> *اللى تحسيهم ملايكة دول*
> ...


 



:download:

بصى يا بونى 
للامانة فية جزئين بكلامك 

جزء من يدعى القداسة بما ليس فية 
وجزء اننا نولهة من يتكلم عن اللة وننزهة عن الاخطاء البشرية السائدة علينا جميعا 



اعتقد مصداقية الانسان 
وان يجاهد في  تنفيذ ما  يقولة 

تكون واضحة ومميزة بين الصادق والمدعى 
ويمكن اجمل حاجة بالخدمة بكنيستى التى اعشقها 


ان لا تقول كلام الا وعلى الاقل  تجاهد بتنفيذة 
ولن انسى ابدا احدى الخادمات 
التى اعتذرت لامينة اسرتها 
عن قول درس شعرت انها لا تجتهد بتنفيذ فضيلتة 


على فكرة بونى الناس لا تصدق ولا تتفاعل مع المدعى وتميزة بسهولة ان اجلا او عاجلا


----------



## dodoz (29 يونيو 2010)

_اكتر حاجة بكرها _
_الانسان الى بيكون بوشين_
_وش حلو من قدامك ومن وراكى وش تانى خاالص_
_مبحبش كده يا ما حلو على طول يا اما وحش على طووول_​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

فية حاجة اراها وتضايقنى 

لية البنت بقت تطارد الولد 
لية هية اللى تتباسط وتقلل من روعة كرامتها 
بعرض مشاعرها على الشاب 
واحيانا مطاردتة والخناق علية 


معرفش رغم جرائتى اللى كلكم تعانوا منها 
لا اتذكر من الازل الى الان بحياتى كلها 
انى طاردت احد لا شاب ولا صديقة ولا فرضت نفسى على حد 


اتمنى اشوف بجد بنات مهما ارتفعت جرائتها 

ارتفعت عزة نفسها وكرامتها 

وتنشف ريق الواد وراها لحد ما يوصل لباب بيتها يطلبها من اهلها لو بجد عايزها 

وجهة نظر شخصية خاصة بيا جدا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لية البنت بقت تطارد الولد
> لية هية اللى تتباسط وتقلل من روعة كرامتها
> بعرض مشاعرها على الشاب
> واحيانا مطاردتة والخناق علية



*طيب لما الولد بيعمل كدة ويطارد البنت عشان يعبرلها عن مشاعره
حضرتك بتعتبريه اية ؟

انسان طبيعي بيعبر عن مشاعره
ولا معندوش كرامة ؟

لو انسان طبيعي وبيعبر عن مشاعره
لية البنت في نفس الموقف متكونش انسانة وبتعبر عن مشاعرها ؟

ولو معندوش كرامة
لية ندعو البنات انها متقللش من كرامتها وندايق من كدة
ومنقولش للولد متقللش من كرامتك !!


كنت هفتح موضوع بخصوص الرأي دة لانه منتشر جدا
باعتبار ان البنت لما تجري ورا الولد يبأة ( ببتنازل )
انما لما الولد يقول فدة الطبيعي لانه كائن المفروض يكون بلا كرامة !


كمان يعني اية " روعة " كرامتها ؟؟
مفهتمش ؟؟
هل كرامة البنت اروع من كرامة الولد يعني ولا ايه ؟

*​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *طيب لما الولد بيعمل كدة ويطارد البنت عشان يعبرلها عن مشاعره*
> 
> *حضرتك بتعتبريه اية ؟*​
> *انسان طبيعي بيعبر عن مشاعره*
> ...


 


:download:

لا يا كيرو 

انت فاهمنى خطا 

لا اقلل من كرامة الرجل او ازود كرامة البنت 

انما الاليق لكرامة البنت ان يرغبها الرجل بكامل كامل ارادتة 

لان البنت اكثر عاطفية 
حركاتها وسمعتها محسوبة 

افرض عبرت عن مشاعرها لمن لا يرغبها او لمجرم يتسلى بها 

مين اللى سمعتة ونفسيتة هيتضرر اكتر 


الولد اقصى حاجة تتقال علية ولد شقى 

اما البنت 

فاحيانا تنجرح بصورة لا يمكن اصلاحها 



تعبر عن مشاعرها كيرو 
لما الرجل يرغبها بصدق 
من باب اهلها 
وليس من شباك النت ولا الشارع 


فاهمنى كيرو 

لما يعلن الرجل رغبتة بطلب الانثى من اهلها 
تعبر عن مشاعرها بما يليق 

وصدقنى بقرارة نفس كل الشباب الذين حاورتهم 

يكلموا كل البنات 
لكن لا يتزوجوا الا من تستطيع ان تحكم  عاطفتها ونفسها 

التى ياتمنونها على اسمهم فى غيابهم 

وتربية ابنائهم 


ياترى عرفت اوصل ليك رايى ولا لا 

مع مراعاة 

انى اختكم الكبيرة 

بتكلم من كل قلبى 

وكل قناعتى الشخصية التى اطبقها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*اكره حاجة في حياتي نفاق من قدامك يا قمر ويا عسل وفينك وكل الكلام الهجايص ده ومن وراكي دي خنقة دي لا تتطاق والخ علي كده*​


----------



## Mason (29 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع روعة كالعادة *
*والردود اروووووع *
*ومتابعة ..*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لا يا كيرو
> 
> ...




*كلامك واصل اصلا وانا فاهمو
بس بصراحة استفزتني بعض الالفاظ
زي تتنازل وروعة كرامتها
وكأن الطرف اللي بيعبر عن حبه ومشاعره هو الطرف الأضعف او الأقل كرامة
*​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *كلامك واصل اصلا وانا فاهمو*
> 
> *بس بصراحة استفزتني بعض الالفاظ*
> *زي تتنازل وروعة كرامتها*
> *وكأن الطرف اللي بيعبر عن حبه ومشاعره هو الطرف الأضعف او الأقل كرامة*​


 

:download:


اسفة كيرو 
بس مش هغير تلك الالفاظ 
عارف لية 
مش علشان استفزك 

لكن 
لانى شخصيا 
ارى الحياء بالاعلان عن المشاعر الا للخطيب والزوج 

مقبول واكثر لياقة للبنت بنظرى 


اما الشاب فطبيعتة والمجتمع يسمح لة بالتعبير اكثر حرية وقبول 

عن التعبير عن الحب من الانثى 


اكرر 

لا اقصد بكدة امراءة متعالية متكبرة تذل مشاعر الرجل 

انما فقط لا تعبر المراءة عن مشاعرها الا للخطيب والزوج 

وتتحفظ بزمالة عامة لطيفة نقية بريئة مع الكل بلا مشاعر خاصة


----------



## SALVATION (29 يونيو 2010)

> ويدافعون عن نفسهم بضراوة ​
> 
> لا تتناسب مع ما يدعونة من مستويات روحية ​
> وحين يخطئون يكابرون يكابرون ​
> ...



_الرسميات مطلوبة برده_
_بس ممكن تكون هنا زيادة حبة_
_يا ستى ماشى الحال كتير اشخاص تانى يتمنوا ارضائك _
_وخدمتك_​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _الرسميات مطلوبة برده_
> _بس ممكن تكون هنا زيادة حبة_
> _يا ستى ماشى الحال كتير اشخاص تانى يتمنوا ارضائك _
> _وخدمتك_​


 


:download:

متشكرة تونى 

لمجاملتك الرقيقة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يونيو 2010)

لا بد ان تعلم ان الناس مختلفون ولكل واحد منهم طريقة تفكير تختلف ولا يوجد قضية فى الدنيا عليها اجماع هذه طبيعة البشر وعلينا ان نقبلهم والا نترك الدنيا ولا نشارك فى اى موضوع


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> لا بد ان تعلم ان الناس مختلفون ولكل واحد منهم طريقة تفكير تختلف ولا يوجد قضية فى الدنيا عليها اجماع هذه طبيعة البشر وعلينا ان نقبلهم والا نترك الدنيا ولا نشارك فى اى موضوع


 

:download:

تمام سعيد 
وليس فقط نعرف بل نحترم ونقبل اختلافهم 


شكرا لمشاركتك الدقيقة سعيد


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2010)

الله يرحمنا من كلمة انا..

بصراحة مش ها فضفض معاكِ هنا 

لانه ما فيش حاجة افضفضها...

مش بزعل ولا بتضايق من حد بجد..

اللي بيعمل معاي كما الاوصاف اللي وصفوها الاخوة 

قبلي..علمنا الرب شيء الا وهو..اننا نصليله لانه

انسان ضعيف مسكين لا يستطيع ضبط اخلاقه 

 وتصرفاته وبالتالي تجوز عليه الشفقة... 

وبدل ان نقتله ونشن عليه الحروب بسبب اخلاقه فلنصلي له..

اعتقد حياته كلها تعاسة  فقط من حيث المظهر تشوفيه قوي..

يعني نمر من ورق..

مشكورة اسميشال ..

افكارك رهيبة..


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الله يرحمنا من كلمة انا..
> 
> بصراحة مش ها فضفض معاكِ هنا
> 
> ...


 


:download:



علمنا الرب شيء الا وهو..اننا نصليله لانه

انسان ضعيف مسكين لا يستطيع ضبط اخلاقه 

وتصرفاته وبالتالي تجوز عليه الشفقة... 

وبدل ان نقتله ونشن عليه الحروب بسبب اخلاقه فلنصلي له..

اعتقد حياته كلها تعاسة فقط من حيث المظهر تشوفيه قوي..

يعني نمر من ورق..



هوة دة نفس كلام اب اعترافى كليمو 

بس كبشر وقامة روحية غلبانة 

نجتهد فى تنفيذ كدة لكن احيانا داخلنا نتضايق 
وتصعب علينا نفسنا 

اننا ابدا ما قصدنا شرا 
وحين نخطىء كنا نعتذر 

ورغم ذلك نقابل بالفهم الخطا والتعامل المؤذى وتحريف كتير من اقوالنا وافعالنا 
ليتصيد بها غيرنا 


ويظهر كحمل برىء لا يخطىء ابدا 

ويصورك كذئب مفترس 

بتصعب على الواحد نفسة 

لكن معاك اخى الغالى 

الموضوع كلة يحتاج لصلاة لفاحص القلوب والكلى 


وعلى الاقل 

لا نكرة الشخص ولا نتمنى لة اى سوء 


نسامحة قلبيا من داخلنا 


شكرا لمداخلتك الرائعة دائما كليمو المبدع


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (30 يونيو 2010)

ازيكم يا احلى اخوت اخباركم ايه 

يارب تكونو فى احسن حااااااااااااااال

انا كنت عايزه اسال سؤال وحد يقولى الحكايه دى غلط ولا لاء


انا بدخل منتدى للمراه فقط مشهور جدا جدا
وانا مراقبه فيه بس كلهم عارفين انى مسيحيه كل بنات القسم عندى
حتى المديره عارفه انى مسيحيه لان دى حاجه مقدرش اخبيه وانى بفتخر بدينى ده 

والصراحه اى واحده بتغلط فى الديانه المسحيه او اى حاجه كده بقول للمديره وبتجبلى حقى 
وبتحظر العضوه اللى عملت كده

ولو مبطلتش بتحظرها 

انا كده غلط انى بدخل وسطهم بس انا مش مداريه انى مسيحيه انا بفتخر بدينى 


كده غلط ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع قال:


> ازيكم يا احلى اخوت اخباركم ايه
> 
> يارب تكونو فى احسن حااااااااااااااال
> 
> ...


 

:download:


مش غلط 
بس شخصيا 

بكون اكثر ارتياحا فى الوسط المسيحى 

خصوصا لو تعاملى طويل 


رايى شخصى بحبك يا يسوع لا اجبرك لاتباعة 

ربنا يحافظ عليكى حبيبتى


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (30 يونيو 2010)

اكيد طبعا هرتاح اكتر وسط اللى بحسهم منى وواثقه انهم محدش هيدايقى ولا بالاسائه على دينى ولا عاليا

ميرسى ياقمر على رئيك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2010)

علمنا الرب شيء الا وهو..اننا نصليله لانه

انسان ضعيف مسكين لا يستطيع ضبط اخلاقه 

وتصرفاته وبالتالي تجوز عليه الشفقة... 

وبدل ان نقتله ونشن عليه الحروب بسبب اخلاقه فلنصلي له..

اعتقد حياته كلها تعاسة فقط من حيث المظهر تشوفيه قوي..

يعني نمر من ورق..



هوة دة نفس كلام اب اعترافى كليمو 

بس كبشر وقامة روحية غلبانة 

نجتهد فى تنفيذ كدة لكن احيانا داخلنا نتضايق 
وتصعب علينا نفسنا 

اننا ابدا ما قصدنا شرا 
وحين نخطىء كنا نعتذر 

ورغم ذلك نقابل بالفهم الخطا والتعامل المؤذى وتحريف كتير من اقوالنا وافعالنا 
ليتصيد بها غيرنا 


ويظهر كحمل برىء لا يخطىء ابدا 

ويصورك كذئب مفترس 

مهما صورك كذئب او غيره كلام الرب واضح ومجرب..

لا احد يستطيع ان يخفي النور..

وبالتالي الحقيقة والحق سيظهرا لا محالة

والا يكون ايماننا باطلاً وكلام الرب مغلوط..

وهذا ما لم يحدث منذ نشأت الكنيسة..
بتصعب على الواحد نفسة 

لكن معاك اخى الغالى 

الموضوع كلة يحتاج لصلاة لفاحص القلوب والكلى 


وعلى الاقل 

لا نكرة الشخص ولا نتمنى لة اى سوء 


نسامحة قلبيا من داخلنا 


شكرا لمداخلتك الرائعة دائما كليمو المبدع


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوى 
سورى اول مرة اخد بالى

انا كمان حفضفض
تعرف انسان وتثق فيه كتير
وتقول له كل شىء
يطلع مخادع وكداب
ينقل كلام لاناس غاليين وللاسف 
اعز الناس والاصدقاء اللى عارفينك يصدقوا الكلام ده عنك
فتدرك وللاسف ان الناس اللى حواليك اللى كنت فاكرهم احباءك 
ناس غريبة عنك
كانك كنت فى حلم وصحيت منه
وتقول فى نفسك مين انتم وتقربوا لى اية 
انا مش منكم ولا انتمى لكم 
احساس بالوحدة 
وان العمر كله ضاع فى ثقة لناس كدابة
مكان كنت تحس فيه بالراحة بعد مدة تكتشفق ان اللى انت بتحبهم سبوك ومش بيحبوك 
انك غريب بالمكان ده
ياترى انت كنت مخدوع فيهم ولا كنت بتخدع نفسك 
كلااااااااام كتييييييييييير 
حاجى تانى وافضفض 
لانى مخنوووووووقة بقالى كتير ومحتاجة افضفض
*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى *
> 
> *سورى اول مرة اخد بالى*​
> *انا كمان حفضفض*
> ...


 


:download:


موقف صعب جدا 

تصدقى عمر ما حد  قاللى سر وطلعتة برة 
رغم رغيى الكتير 

لكن الاصعب يا ديدى لو يتحرف كلامك وافعالك 
وكل حلو عملتية يتحول بالكذب للعكس 

لكن انك تثقى بناس وتامنى لهم ويطلعوا كلامك برة 

قاسية بجد 

بصى ديدى كلنا حبيبتى بنتعلم 
تعرفى  عندى 40 سنة دلوقتى 
وحقيقى لسة بتعلم 

ولسة بشوف غرائب 

اسرارك حبيبتى لا تخرجيها بسهولة 
الا لمن تاتمنية روحيا اولا ثم انسانيا 

واطلاقا لا للزملاء الشباب صدقينى 

ولا تتركى مكانك اثبتى ل  اللة ولنفسك 

قبل كل الاخرين 

انك استفدتى و كبرتى وتعلمتى من اى خطا تجوزى بة فى حياتك 


مستنية  فضفضتك 
وسعيدة بيها لنتشارك جميعا يا غاليين


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2010)

*محدش هيفهم فضفضة حد غير الانسان نفسه*


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل خالص يا اسميشال

انا عايزه افضفض في كلام كتير بصراحه

حاسه ان مبقاش في تقدير ولا احترام غير قليل خالص

حاسه ان الظلم بدأ ينتشر اكتر من الخير

ليه بيحصل كده وليه حد يعمل خير يقابله برد فعل وحش وكأنك عملت شر

مش عارفه ليه بس دي فضفضة تعبيرا عن ما بداخلي من اسئلة محيرة


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *محدش هيفهم فضفضة حد غير الانسان نفسه*


 

:download:

بس الانسان مخلوق اجتماعى كيريتك 

احيانا 
مجرد الفضفضة 
واخراج عتمة ما يؤذينا ويضايقنا 

تكون نصف الحل 

طبعا غير مشاركة غيرك ليك 

وارائة اللى كتير بتكون مفيدة 


عارف بجد بتعلم من وجهات نظركم كتير جدا 

كمان احيانا انت لانك بالمشكلة تضخمها 

غيرك لانة اهدا 

احيانا احكامة تكون اعمق وانجح وانفع 



ولا اية رايك كيريتيك


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل خالص يا اسميشال
> 
> انا عايزه افضفض في كلام كتير بصراحه
> 
> ...


 


:download:


تصدقى روزى كنت بتامل بتلك الافكار من كام يوم 

ياترى لان هوة دة العالم من العمق 

لايقدر الانسان ولا يحترم انسانيتة ويظلمة ويقابل خيرة بشر 
اذ رئيس العالم ومن يسلكون تبعا لمبادئة 

تلك سماتهم فعلا 



ولا لاننا مرهفين الحس لمن حولنا نتوقع المعاملة بالمثل 


ولا لاننا نهتم بزيادة باراحة من حولنا فنظلم انفسنا 



ولا اية رايك انت روزى 



وتعالى اهلا بيكى وفضفضى


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> موقف صعب جدا
> ...



*ميرسى لك كتير اسميششيل
بجد انتى رقيقة اوى
المهم مش فيه هو مش يهمنى
المهم اللى صدق دا اللى وجعنى اوى
وزى ما قولتى الانسان اتعلم 
وحيفضل يتعلم
حاليا لازم نعيد الحسابات والعلاقات من جديد 

ميرسى لك ياجميل 
وحرجع تانى عشان افضفضلك
:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send: 

*​


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2010)

*محدش هيفهم اللى جوا اى حد*
*الكلام مش بيعبر عن كل حاجة*


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> تصدقى روزى كنت بتامل بتلك الافكار من كام يوم
> ...


 

اهلا بيكي يا حبيبتي

بس المشكله فعلا فينا احنا اننا بنتعامل برومانسية زياده 

وده اكتشفت انه غلط جدا

عارفه ليه

عشان طبعي غير طبعك غير طبع غيرنا كتير

لكننا بنطالب المعامله بالمثل يعني انا بعاملك كويس ليه انتي مش تعامليني زي منا اتعاملت لا انتي تلاقي العكس هو اللي بيحصل

لما تهتمي اوي بحد تنجرحي اوي من الشخص ده وممكن تندمي انك كنتي كويسه معاه لكنه شئ مش بأيدك لان ده طبع في الانسان ولكن مش نلوم علي الشخص ده لانه مش قدر احترامك وتقديرك لانه مش مثلك في الطبع ولا في التصرفات

يمكن هو ده اللي بيخليني اتحمل شويه اللي بشوفه من البشر

دايما انا علي اقتناع ان الاطباع مختلفه وصعب انك تخلي شخص يتعامل بنفس طريقتك معاه كل واحد بيتعامل علي حسب قدرته في التعامل

ههههههههه ايه ده كله يا روزي بطلي رغي صدعتي اسميشال ههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ميرسى لك كتير اسميششيل*
> 
> *بجد انتى رقيقة اوى*
> *المهم مش فيه هو مش يهمنى*
> ...


 


:download:


اللى صدق لا يستاهل صداقتك 

ولا حتى الشرح لة او عتابة 

الموقف دة حصل معايا 
وحسيت انة اختبار لصدق محبة كثيرين من حولى 

لان من هيصدق كلام بالغلط عليا 

يبقى عندة الميل لهذا التصديق لانة لا يحبنى بصدق ويثق فيا 

عارفة ديدى ولا فتحت فمى 

سكت خالص خالص 


بس سكت وقعدت اصلى 
بجد 

ليتكلم اللة بدل منى 

ويكفى انة تكلم بقلبى وعزانى 
وكل يوم جديد 

كنت بتاكد من صدق توقعاتى 

وتركت الكل لرب الكل 


صدقينى من يصدق بالزور هوة نفسة مزور 

المواقف بتبين كتير 

وبصبركم تقتنون انفسكم 



مستنياكى ديدى


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل خالص يا اسميشال
> 
> انا عايزه افضفض في كلام كتير بصراحه
> 
> ...



*مبقاش فى تقدير واحترام لان مبقاش فيه محبة بين الناس او انتماء للخدمة او للحب اللى انت بتكنه له *
*الظلم دا شىء عادى من الانسان كلب ما يلاقى حد بيحبه بيقسى عليه *
*والقوى يضغط على الضعيف عشان يكبر اكتر*
*ومش بيفكر بمشاعر او ازاى حيعيش الضعيف ده*
*لان الخير بقى قليل اليومين دول والشر اكتر فلما تعملى خير مش بتلاقيه *
*انا الاسئلة دى برضه كنت بفكر فيها*
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> اللى صدق لا يستاهل صداقتك
> ...




*اكيد بانوا على حقيقتهم  وانهم ناس ميستاهلوش حتى انى افكر فيهم 
احنا ملناش غيره وهو حيتكلم ويدافع واحنا صامتين 
واكيد مواقفى وتعاملى مع الناس حيبين كدبه 
ربنا يرحمنا

حرجع تانى بفضفضة جديدة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *مبقاش فى تقدير واحترام لان مبقاش فيه محبة بين الناس او انتماء للخدمة او للحب اللى انت بتكنه له *
> 
> *الظلم دا شىء عادى من الانسان كلب ما يلاقى حد بيحبه بيقسى عليه *
> *والقوى يضغط على الضعيف عشان يكبر اكتر*
> ...


 

معاكي حق يا ديدي واضح ان اغلب الناس بقيت كده ومش هيتغيروا ابدا

فعلا انا اكتشفت ان اللي تعزيه وتقدريه يجي عليكي انتي اكتر حد ومش يعملك حساب

غريبة اوي الدنيا دي


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> بس المشكله فعلا فينا احنا اننا بنتعامل برومانسية زياده
> 
> ...


 

:download:

بصى يا روزى 

اولا انا لا اتصدع انا بستمتع وجدا بالكلام معاكى حصريا ومع الجميع 

لية انتى حصريا

لانك رقيقة وحساسة وتراعى الكل قبل نفسك 

لا تندمى نهائى على خير او محبة قدمتيها 

مش بس لانك مفروض بتقدميها لربنا فى صورة س  ص  ع  من الناس 

انما لان دة امر احبوا  اخدموا احتملوا 

ولان من يسيىء لحد لم يؤذية  يكسب دينونة لنفسة 

ودينونتة على راسة وليس عليكى جميلتى 


وثقى ان السعادة كل السعادة فى عطائك 


اكثر من الاخذ 

صلى وكتير 

ربنا يغير 
قلب المسيىء وقلبك لتحتملية 


زى ما انتى محتملة رغييى الفظيع دلوقتى 

عارفة فية وصف عن سليمان 

باعتبرة دعاء يومى ليا 

وكان قلب سليمان متسعا  اعتقد كرمل البحر 



بصلى ان ربنا يوسع قلبى بالصبر والاحتمال 


وسعة القلب تغفر وتحتوى كثير وكثير 


كمان احنا اللى بنكبر بزيادة من امامنا 
ونضعة بمنزلة عالية لا تليق صدقينى بحجمة الحقيقى 
لذا  
يكبر ويشتد حزننا من جروحة 


ياة دة انا رغاية بشكل انا اهة اللى صدعتك 

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بصى يا روزى
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه لا ابدا يا حبي

انتي كلامك جميل خالص وعاجبني ومعاكي حق في كل اللي قولتيه

اوقات كتير بنعظم في اللي قدامنا ده حقيقي جدا وبيحصل

ولازم اننا نعمل كنترول علي مشاعرنا تجاه اشخاص لم يستحقوا هذه المشاعر

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر كلامك حسسني اني صح وبشكر ربنا علي كل حال 

وربنا يكون معاهم ويفتح عيونهم ويرشدهم


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اكيد بانوا على حقيقتهم وانهم ناس ميستاهلوش حتى انى افكر فيهم *
> 
> *احنا ملناش غيره وهو حيتكلم ويدافع واحنا صامتين *
> *واكيد مواقفى وتعاملى مع الناس حيبين كدبه *
> ...


 


:download:


بصوا يا حبايبى 
ما تخلوش اكتشاف العالم والبشر يعقدكم 


ولا تعمموا 

صدقونى فية ناس رائعين وبجد 

قد مافية اشرار عميقى الاجرام 

احنا بنتعلم وهنتعلم 

طول ما احنا بغربتنا على الارض 

راحتنا الحقيقية 
فى الابدية 


خللى كل  الم سلمة للصعود والمعرفة 
مش للهبوط للالم والحزن 

بعد كل تجربة وصليب فيى قيامة وتمجيد 



ونعيش كلنا ونتعلم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يونيو 2010)

بستعجب قوى لاشخاص بتكون شايفها نفسها
اية اوعى وشك حاجة مجتش ولا اتكررت فى تاريخ البشرية
وتلاقى الشخصيات دى منفووخة بطررريقة تخلى الواحد يشك فى نفسه
ولا ياعنى على الثقة بالنفس اللى فيهم بس فى رئى مش ثقة دة غرور
وفضى من جوا شبه البلونة اللى تفرض تتنفخ تتنفخ وهووب تروح مفرقعة ونازلة على مفيش
وارجع اقول ربنا يبعدهم عننا وعنى بالذات

مجرد فضفضة ​


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بستعجب قوى لاشخاص بتكون شايفها نفسها​
> اية اوعى وشك حاجة مجتش ولا اتكررت فى تاريخ البشرية
> وتلاقى الشخصيات دى منفووخة بطررريقة تخلى الواحد يشك فى نفسه
> ولا ياعنى على الثقة بالنفس اللى فيهم بس فى رئى مش ثقة دة غرور
> ...







:download:

اكيد ما حدش هيقبلهم 

يا سندريلا 

كل كذب او خداع او غرور 

لازم بينفر الناس 

ربنا يرحمنا 

​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (2 يوليو 2010)

جامد جدا موضوع الفضفضة دة 
بس للاسف انا مش بعرف افضفض بفضل اكتم لحد لما افرقع 
ياريت كنت اعرف افضفض


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> جامد جدا موضوع الفضفضة دة
> بس للاسف انا مش بعرف افضفض بفضل اكتم لحد لما افرقع
> ياريت كنت اعرف افضفض


 

:download:

بصى الكلام عام يا مملكة 

التصريح مجرد اخراج ما فينا 
صدقينى يخفف كثير من الالام 

عموما 
يشرفنا جميعا متابعتك ومشاركتك 
وتحت امرك كلنا لو حبيتى تفضفضى معانا


----------



## بحبك يا الهي (2 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي للموضوع الهايل ده

انا ممكن افضفض معاكم


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2010)

بحبك يا الهي قال:


> ميرسي للموضوع الهايل ده
> 
> انا ممكن افضفض معاكم


 

:download:

اهلا بيكى حبيتى تشرفينا وتنورينا


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2010)

يخنقنى جدا 
وجدا جدا 

من تكلمة وهوة دماغ كامل لا يسمع الا نفسة 
وتشعر بعد فترة انك فقدت التواصل معة 


احيانا تجدة يجادلك ليس اقتناعا براى يدافع عنة 
بل اختلاف لمجرد الاختلاف 
وتجدة براية متلون 
دائما يمسك العصا من الوسط 
بلا لا حازمة وصريحة 
ولا نعم واضحة وسهلة 

تشعر انك خلاص 

يا تترك حوارة 
يا تفقد سلامك او مبادئك او فلسفاتك بالحياة 


دى الحالة الوحيدة اللى بسكت فيها ولا اتكلم رغم انى رغاية جدا


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

ده انتوا معبيين من الناس

ماصدقتوا الموضوع اتفتح 

شكرا اسميشال للموضوع الحلو​


----------



## asmicheal (3 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> ده انتوا معبيين من الناس​
> ماصدقتوا الموضوع اتفتح ​
> ...


 

:download:


مش لازم تعبى تاسونى من الناس 

لكن يكفى ان يضايقك ان يتعبك احد احيانا من غير ما تيجى جنبة 
ومجرد الفضفضة 

تخفف عن النفس 

مشاركة لذيذة تاسونى الذيذة


----------



## بحبك يا الهي (3 يوليو 2010)

انا مضايقه جدا من الناس اللي قدامك بيحبوكي وبيموتوا فيكي وبيقعدوا يمدحوا فيكي ومن وراكي يذموا فيكي ويبصوا عليكي وعلي مشيتك والكلاد ده

انا بضايق جدا لان اصحابي كلهم كده


----------



## asmicheal (3 يوليو 2010)

بحبك يا الهي قال:


> انا مضايقه جدا من الناس اللي قدامك بيحبوكي وبيموتوا فيكي وبيقعدوا يمدحوا فيكي ومن وراكي يذموا فيكي ويبصوا عليكي وعلي مشيتك والكلاد ده
> 
> انا بضايق جدا لان اصحابي كلهم كده


 

:download:

ايوة ناس كتير كدة 
بس دول بينزلوا توماتيكى 
للزمالة وليس لشرف ورقى الصداقة 

عارفة فية قول بيعجبنى جدا 

اللهم ارحمنى من اصدقائى اما اعدائى فانا كفيل بهم 

عارفة بحب اتعامل مع الطيب والشرير 

اما المتلون الغير واضح فيربكنى جدا 

ولا ارتاح اطلاقا للتعامل معة 


واقصر علاقاتى بتلك الطائفة الملونة لاضيق حدود التعامل 

كمان بحبك يا الهى 

ثقى لولا انك مميزة وجدا لما اثرت الكلام حولك 

لانك لو من شاكلتهم لكنتى منهم ومعهم 


ولا يهمك تشددى وتشجعى حبيبتى 
وصلى كتير ان يبعث لك اللة بالمخلصين بالحقيقة 

لانهم نعمة وهبة من اللة بهذا الزمن الشديد التلون


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2010)

> مش لازم تعبى تاسونى من الناس
> 
> لكن يكفى ان يضايقك ان يتعبك احد احيانا من غير ما تيجى جنبة
> ومجرد الفضفضة
> ...


 
حاسة انى ضايقتك بردى ولا ايه ؟؟؟​


----------



## بحبك يا الهي (3 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي كتيرللكلام الرائع ده والموضوع الاروع

الرب معكي صديقتي


----------



## asmicheal (3 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> حاسة انى ضايقتك بردى ولا ايه ؟؟؟​


 

:download:

تاسونى انتى من ارق الناس التى احبها بالحقيقة 

وبجد لا اتضايق منك امورتى 

لكن حبيت اوضح بس 

وعلى فكرة ردودك موزونة وبتعجبنى وجدا 


حتى لو رايك مختلف 

لانك تعرضى رايك بالفاظ رقيقة ومنطق بسيط لكن قةى 
و

لانك كلك على بعضك اية بالرقة 

بجد بتنورينى وانتى من القلائل اللى بستنى ردودهم عليا حبيبتى


----------



## asmicheal (3 يوليو 2010)

يخنقنى بجد 
من يسوق الهبل على الشيطنة 
يعمل لك فيها واد فرود 
وينزل تخبيط فيك وتهديم بكل ما تفعلة 

تناقشة 
ينسحب الى الهبل ويعمل لك فيها الواد الغبى 
البرىء 
اللى ما يقصدش 

النونو اللى لازم الكل يدادية 

لانة عيل عبيط 

تبقى محتار 

تعاملة كشيطتنتة 

ولا ك هبلة 


موضوع محيرنى فعلا


----------



## أَمَة (3 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يخنقنى بجد
> من يسوق الهبل على الشيطنة
> يعمل لك فيها واد فرود
> وينزل تخبيط فيك وتهديم بكل ما تفعلة
> ...


 

أعذريني يا اسميشال 
انا قرأت هذه المشاركة الأخيرة ولم أقرأ الموضوع من أوله عشان مفيش وقت بس حبيت ارد عليه.

علشان الناس دول مش عاوزة تكبر وتتحمل مسؤولية. واللي مش عاوز يكبر  غبي ومش برىء.

واللي لازم الكل يداديه مكانه في الحضانة مع الحفاض ومش في المجتمع.


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

أمة قال:


> أعذريني يا اسميشال





أمة قال:


> انا قرأت هذه المشاركة الأخيرة ولم أقرأ الموضوع من أوله عشان مفيش وقت بس حبيت ارد عليه.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:download:

اللة اللة استاذة امة 
استمتع متعة خالصة بكل حرف يخطة قلمك الفائق العمق والروعة 

تحليل منطقى موجز ومنجز 


يلخص معانى كبيرة فى كليمات دقيقة رائعة 

نورتى الموضوع بمشاركتك 

التى اترجاها واتمناها بجد استاذتى الغالية عليا جدا


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

ليس في عالم الوجود آفة اكثر من حب الذات .
 وحب الذات يؤدي إلى التكبر وإلى العجرفة وإلى الغفلة. ولوبصينا بصورة دقيقة لوجدنا أن كل بلاء في العالم ينتج من حب الذات.
حب الذات موجود في كل شخص لكن هناك من يستطيع ان يتخلص من حب الذات 

وليس أي  شخص يستطيع التخلص من حب الذات 

بل الشخص الذي يدرك ان الله يراه

لكن الشخص التائه وراء حب ذاته 

فليس له سوى الخسران والهلاك 

ويجب على كل منا أن يحاسب نفسه قدام ربنا

ويعلم أن حب الذات ليس كل شيء في الحياة 

فالحياة أكبر من حب الذات بكثير


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> ليس في عالم الوجود آفة اكثر من حب الذات .
> وحب الذات يؤدي إلى التكبر وإلى العجرفة وإلى الغفلة. ولوبصينا بصورة دقيقة لوجدنا أن كل بلاء في العالم ينتج من حب الذات.
> حب الذات موجود في كل شخص لكن هناك من يستطيع ان يتخلص من حب الذات
> 
> ...


 








حب الذات شيىء طبيعى 
لكن تحب ذاتك ازاى هوة دة السؤال 

رب المجد يسوع قال تحب قريبك كنفسك 
يعنى حب الذات موجود 
ولن تعرف ان تحب غيرك ما لم نفسك وتحترمها 

لكن 
تحبها لابدية سعيدة وليس لارضية تافهة مادية 

تحبها فى الرب يسوع لة كل المجد كوزنة ستعطى عنها حساب 
بكل مواهبها وامكاناتها المطلوب منك المتاجرة بها لمجد اسم الرب يسوع 



تحب ذاتك وتعطى كل المجد الى اللة فمثلا انت انسان ذكى لن تقول انك غبى انما اشكرك يا رب على نعمة الذكاء انا لم اخلق ذكائى ولا اتعاجب بما لا املك 
لان منك الجميع ومن يدك اعطيناك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

*عايز افضفض بشوية اسئله*

*لية كل فترة بنروح للأسوأ*
*يعني هل دة مبدأ من مبادئ الطبيعه ؟*
*ولا دي نتائج طبيعية للعلم والتقدم ؟*
*واية علاقة العلم والتطور اللي بيبعدونا عن الدين ؟*
*لية كل مانزيد علم نزيد نجاسة وشراسة في خطايانا*

*علاقة غريبة بتربط بين التقدم والخطية*

*رأيي العالم سينتهي بأيدي العلماء*
*يعني من كتر التطور يجي الخراب*
​


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *عايز افضفض بشوية اسئله*​
> 
> *لية كل فترة بنروح للأسوأ*
> *يعني هل دة مبدأ من مبادئ الطبيعه ؟*
> ...


 





تمام دة رايى 

عارف كيرو  مرة قعدت اتح
اتخيل ان العلم الفائق التطور بالذات الانسانية 

هو اللى هينهى البشرية كلها 


تساؤلات فلسفية منطقية جميلة كيرو


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

احساس مؤلم 

لما تحس ان المكان اللى اعطيتة كتير وكتير 

من فية لا يرغبون بوجودك 

ويكيلون بمكيالين لصالح الاعمق خبثا 
وتجد 
كلامك تحت الميكرسوب بينما يعدى لاخرين جمال بلا سؤال 


لما تحس انك بتدى بكل حب وتاخذ بمنتهى الشح والتدقيق 

لما تحس ان من تحبهم كنت ولازلت ولا حاجة عندهم 

واتفة تافة  بنفاقة اللى ما تعرفش ولا اتربيت لتعملة  اغلى منك بكتير 



احساس مؤلم


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

خسرت شخصين 

رجلين زملاء من اعز من لى 

 كنت احترمهم بصدق 

احدهم حتى لا اتعبة 
والثانى لانى لا اتبعة 

خسارتهم 

تؤثر فيا بعمق


----------

